# Fern ID



## CTM75 (Aug 10, 2005)

Does anyone know what this fern is? Sorry for the bad pic...


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Looks like Microsorum psutulatum to me 




CTM75 said:


> Does anyone know what this fern is? Sorry for the bad pic...


----------



## CTM75 (Aug 10, 2005)

Plants is like 8 years on..been divided a few times...The fronds are single..and the rhizome is a bit hairy..looks nothing like the pics of the fern you mentioned...


----------



## CTM75 (Aug 10, 2005)

Ok I did osme more research and found an old plant list on an old terrarium pic..this was bought as Microgramma nitida from Cloud Jungle...per my notes... Harry still around?


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Are the pics you're looking at of old growth ferns with divided fronds? Yours looks like a Microsoeum psutulatum with young, single fronds. I have one that looks like yours, with hairy rhizomes and an older one that has divided fronds, single fronds, and fronds in between. My older one has no hairs on the rhizomes either.

I assure you it is not Microgramma nitida. That has distinct silvery rhizomes 

Try this pic [link]



CTM75 said:


> Ok I did osme more research and found an old plant list on an old terrarium pic..this was bought as Microgramma nitida from Cloud Jungle...per my notes... Harry still around?


----------



## CTM75 (Aug 10, 2005)

It actually is Microgramma nitida and does have hairy silver rhizomes..you just cant tell from the pic. Thanks.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

how big does that get in the tank?? Do you have it mounted? I like it better than one of the Rabbits Foot because the foliage is not quite as congested.


----------

